# Cigar label tray I put together.



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Quick easy project I just recently did to burn some time. Various labels I've saved over the last few months. And then an acrylic semi-gloss varnish top coat and here are the pics. I also did varnish the outside of the tray with an oil based light stain too.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks cool. You're not putting cigars in there though right?


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

scottw said:


> Looks cool. You're not putting cigars in there though right?


Thanks! No I don't. I just have this out for display on the coffee table. Cigar labels are just too nice looking to toss in the trash for me. So I saved a few.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

scottw said:


> Looks cool. You're not putting cigars in there though right?


I think you could store Acids in there and never notice anything!!!

Nice tray! I think I need to convince the wife to let me do that to the dining room table!!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice tray!

*Good job Chirs!!!*


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice work! Looks real good.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Very cool looking. I actually just started one of these myself because I agree the labels look to good to just throw in the garbage.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice use of the labels. I do the same only I make end tables. People love em cause you cannot seem to find nice tobaciana tables for the man caves or outside.


----------

